
Assange weasels out of pledge to surrender if Manning received clemency - AlexAMEEE
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/01/assange-weasels-out-of-pledge-to-surrender-if-manning-received-clemency/
======
jonny_storm
I'm not certain Assange has "weaseled" anything in this particular case. Had
he not sought an exchange?

The logic of this article would have Assange extraditing himself to the US in
2045 had Manning's sentence not been commuted. What would be the point of
Assange handing himself over, in either case?

As it stands, Assange would be a fool to allow extradition now; if Manning
goes free anyway, what use is there in Assange's martyrdom?

------
ChuckMcM
I can't say I'm actually surprised here. I don't know if Mr. Assange
appreciates the optics of this move on his part, time will tell on how that
plays out.

------
anotheryou
does the article already include information from this tweet?
[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/821753136692002816](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/821753136692002816)

------
Chris2048
This does a lot of harm to Assange if true :-/

Maybe it's time for WikiLeaks alternatives?...

~~~
joe563323
why ?

~~~
Chris2048
Things like the indiscreet way certain material was released (I agree, some of
the cables embarrassed the US, but with no clear reason for WL to release
them), and some of the politics around its personnel (Assange should never
have pledged to submit to the US, them seemingly tack on more conditions).

